# Luggage Capacity of UBERXL



## Liek Xi Bong (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi,
May I know what is the luggage capacity for Uber XL? I will be travelling to the airport with my family in total 5 of us with 2 large luggage, 1 medium luggage and a small cabin sized luggage. Is it sufficient to order a Uber XL or 2 UberX would be better?

Thanks.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Order SUV


----------



## robbie2618 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello, I drive Xl. A ford Explorer with third row. With the third row seats up I can only get two small bags behind the seat and be able to close the back. I have a roof top waterproof cargo bag that I put up when I do the hotel to Airport runs. A hassle but works. Some XL drivers use minivans or larger Suv. It's a hard question to answer becouse you don't know what vehicle will take the request. Could be a Suburban or something smaller but in general most XL vehicles should be able to take your luggage.


----------

